# Petition for Deletion of the Interchange



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

*Petition for Deletion of the Interchange*​
*I hereby petition Andy to delete the Interchange from this website. Posts and threads as contained herein do not belong on a sartorial website. *

*To say that the Interchange is necessary as a place to put posts/threads that do not belong in other fora is simply not good enough reason to keep this disgusting display of prejudice, bigotry and hatred. *

*Posts that are too disgusting to be in another forum of this site simply do not belong on this site. *

*Please sign on if you agree. *

*Respectfully,*

*RSS*


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

RSS,

I whole heartily agree.

I have long said, the Interchange os the worst thing that has happened to AAAC.
It resembles nothing at all what Andy had laid out as i=his hopes for it when it was introduced, I believe he said something to the effect of, a place where ladies and gentlemen can kick back, have a cognac and chat about things non sartorial.

Poor Andy must shake his head when he reads what some post here.
I have really enjoyed AAAC since discovering the site, but I see how this section has changed the way people interact and it carries over to the clothing forum.

He must be disappointed in so many of us, I know I am.

Z


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

zegnamtl said:


> I have really enjoyed AAAC since discovering the site, but I see how this section has changed the way people interact and it carries over to the clothing forum.
> 
> Z


I really don't care if it stays or goes. I like viewing a good car wreck as much as the next guy.

All here could, however, take a lesson from the Styleforum CEsspool which somehow manages to be confrontational, funny and self contained so that the above problem does not happen. It can't be the moderation, as there is none, so perhaps if the participants were a bit less tightly wound...


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree that bigotry, prejudice, and hatred do not belong here, but that is not the purpose of the Interchange and rules exist to sanction that type of activity. [See: "Keep all debates clean and civil. This is a gentleman's (and ladies) Forum. Everyone is expected to behave accordingly. What constitutes flaming and incivility should be clear to all: no name-calling, ad hominem attacks, slurs, swearing, or personal insults."] I see the Interchange as an area of the forum to discuss non-clothing issues with our clothing friends. In the process of discussing those things we all share a love for, fashion/clothing, we naturally develop an interest in the opinions of these new friends/acquaintances on other issues. Thus, the Interchange. But, in a bit of irony, you are utilizing the Interchange as a means to rally support for your petition, which, without the Interchange, you could not do, creating a rather unique paradox. I certainly do not support the idea of abolishing the Interchange, but I support your right to circulate the petition and to try and persuade the masses as well as the powers that be. Good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

*Please don't forget to ask your friends from the other fora to visit and sign. Most don't visit here anymore ... if they ever did. *​


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

RSS said:


> ...is simply not good enough reason to keep this disgusting display of prejudice, bigotry and hatred.


Whom exactly are you accusing of this RSS? I find the level these things to be very low and not tolerated by the usual posters and a great mis-characterization of the fora. I am interested to know, by name, who you are accusing of this "disgusting display of prejudice, bigotry, and hatred."

Also, are you the guy who was just complaining about having his free speech edited out on another website? And now, as you cannot present cogent arguments to defend your viewpoints, you desire the ultimate in censorship, the abolition of an area for ideas to be discussed. Very surprising.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

whomewhat said:


> I agree that bigotry, prejudice, and hatred do not belong here, but that is not the purpose of the Interchange and rules exist to sanction that type of activity. I see the Interchange as an area of the forum to discuss non-clothing issues with our clothing friends. In the process of discussing those things we all share a love for, fashion/clothing, we naturally develop an interest in the opinions of these new friends/acquaintances on other issues. Thus, the Interchange. But, in a bit of irony, you are utilizing the Interchange as a means to rally support for your petition, which, without the Interchange, you could not do, creating a rather unique paradox. I certainly do not support the idea of abolishing the Interchange, but I support your right to circulate the petition and to try and persuade the masses as well as the powers that be. Good luck in your endeavor.


The Interchange essentially has no rules ... or they are not applied ... so one need not -- and many don't -- adhere to civility. It has become the garbage can of AskAndy.

Were this forum better moderated ... and civility to exist as it does in the other fora ... I would certainly not take the stand I am currently taking.

Whether or not I'm successful or unsuccessful is really beside the point. My hope is to draw attention to a problem ... and perhaps have it change for the better.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> Whom exactly are you accusing of this RSS? I find the level these things to be very low and not tolerated by the usual posters and a great mis-characterization of the fora. I am interested to know, by name, who you are accusing of this "disgusting display of prejudice, bigotry, and hatred."
> 
> Also, are you the guy who was just complaining about having his free speech edited out on another website? And now, as you cannot present cogent arguments to defend your viewpoints, you desire the ultimate in censorship, the abolition of an area for ideas to be discussed. Very surprising.


Please feel free to say anything you wish.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

RSS said:


> *Please don't forget to ask your friends from the other fora to visit and sign. Most don't visit here anymore ... if they ever did. *​


Why ask people who have never even visited this forum to sign the petition? Seems pointless, and kinda desperate. If the forum is getting boring or annoying, or devolving, adjust the amount of time you spend in it accordingly. That's what I do.


----------



## erdavis (Sep 19, 2004)

RSS said:


> *Petition for Deletion of the Interchange*​


I have never seen anything offensive on here, maybe I wasn't looking hard enough.

If your delicate senses are so offended then go somewhere else. Real issues are often not pretty and the truth is often unsightly to those of delicate nature.

Might I recommend this link...

https://www.hampsterdance.com/classorig.html


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

> A place for ladies and gentlemen to sit back in a plush leather club chair, with drink and cigar in hand and pleasantly discuss the great issues of the day that are not about clothes. Although I personally can't think of a single issue that isn't all about the clothes!


RSS - On the whole, I agree with you. The description of this forum, quoted above, is absolutely laughable.

The one value that the Interchange has is as a safety valve (or maybe a drunk tank?) for the other forums. When discussions get too politically heated, or too incivil, offensive or off topic for the other forums, they get booted over here. That's probably an effective way of keeping things clean on the other forums.

The level of acrimony that appears on the Interchange always puzzles me. Everyone on Ask Andy is united by a common interest in clothing, which is a rare thing these days. I've met quite a few members of this site, both in London and New York, and everyone has been very cordial and pleasant. I'm sure that the other members of this site are decent people when you meet them in person. However, the anonymity of the internet brings out the worst in people, resulting in a lot of unpleasantness and ad hominem attacks here.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I really do think that this sort of "Ruby Ridge" of AAAC is a necessary safety valve for the poison which otherwise would leech into the rest of the site. On the other hand, the Interchange has only gotten loopier and more disturbing recently.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Dorian Gray has his portrait; we have the interchange.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I am not really a fan of the Interchange, and only occasionally get drawn into it by the "New Post" button, but not sure why it's a bother if you don't visit it. I am uncertain why one is needed here and not at SF, but clearly it is.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

RSS said:


> *Petition for Deletion of the Interchange*​
> *I hereby petition Andy to delete the Interchange from this website. Posts and threads as contained herein do not belong on a sartorial website. *
> 
> *To say that the Interchange is necessary as a place to put posts/threads that do not belong in other fora is simply not good enough reason to keep this disgusting display of prejudice, bigotry and hatred. *
> ...


Yes: Please get rid of this haven for hate speech and troglodyte politics.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Lame...

Way too sensitive...


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

The best reason to have an Interchange or the equivalent is to have a place to move threads that don't belong anywhere else or when discussions veer off the clothing topics into something else entirely. You have to admit that is useful, because most people hate it when a dedicated forum goes off topic. As someone who has worked in social networking since ten years before it was called "social networking", that's my experience.

I'm sure the moderators have the power to contact and or restrict the members who break the rules. And certainly, if someone is annoying, rude or attacks others personally, it says volumes about them.

However, the fact remains that this forum section is not compulsory reading. So perhaps people who don't want to see it should just refrain from clicking on the menu link that says "The Interchange". Then it would be just like it isn't there!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think The Interchange should stay,It's a good way for people to bring up anything that happens in their lives or anything else besides talking about clothes.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Perhaps we can just have a Pathmark forum


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

RJman said:


> Perhaps we can just have a Pathmark forum


Maybe that forum should be anywhere else besides here.No one has been in it for over a month and they ignore my posts.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

I find this entire thread rather strange, RSS. 

Prior to your initiation of this thread, 27 out of your last 30 posts were on the Interchange. (I am not being critical -- I post more on the Interchange than anywhere else, largely because I have already decided how I feel about black pants, square-toed shoes and pleats.) You recently said, "disagreement is what this forum is all about." As one of the forum's more avid users, it is very odd that you would call for its abolition. 

Then, you follow up this discussion with another odd comment: "Please feel free to say anything you wish." Forgive me if I am misinterpreting your tone, but when this sentiment is combined with your wish to eliminate not only certain kinds of comments but the forum for them altogether, your attitude of being the one to grant permission to others to speak their minds strikes me as exceedingly haughty, as though you own the place, or are even a moderator, which I gather you are not. 

If there is a particular poster you would like to see banned, and a particular post that is the source of your animus, I believe it would be better for that specific problem to be rooted out, rather than closing the forum altogether. 

Do you have someone in mind? Or is the purpose of calling for the deletion of the forum to avoid just such specificity?


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Howard said:


> I think The Interchange should stay,It's a good way for people to bring up anything that happens in their lives or anything else besides talking about clothes.


+1
You could add to that the opportunity to discuss other, mainly male orientated, conumer queries, such as, say, , , , , condoms, or even how to plan a heist.

The percentage of vitriol is actually quite low compared with many other forums outside of Ask Andy, it's very elasticity keeps it alive, there is usually a topic or two that make for interesting reading and if you closed the the forum you close all the threads, what on earth would be the point of that ?

The closure proposal is somewhat Puritanical, there are more happy bunnies visiting and sometimes making a contribution than out of control nutters, so closing the playground spoils it for all the kids.

Not something anyone could be proud of.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Perhaps ...

_"A place for ladies and gentlemen to sit back in a plush leather club chair, _
_with drink and cigar in hand and pleasantly discuss the great issues of the day that are not about clothes.__" _​
... might be changed to ...

_"A place to pull off your coat and fight with bare fists ... _
_where ethics and civility can be tossed to the wind and a pie or two hurled in your direction."_​


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

If you don't like the channel, change the station.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Phinn's got it nailed. 

I also wonder if you don't like the apples, why shake the tree? What's up with that? Bar talk and drunk tanks serve a purpose, though most of what I read here is very interesting. The few discussions I've posted on have been met with either: nothing, or a critique of my logic. The former useless, the latter priceless. 

-on the fringe


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The politics here do tilt toward the right. I catch myself wondering if you would be as anxious to dismiss this if the politics tilted to the left and right wing icons were disrespected.

We are all free to ignore the forum. One of the threads in particular recently got out of hand for awhile, but then it stopped.

If you don't like it, don't read it.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I have often opined this forum is a problem, of which I am a part. It's Andy's Website, and his decision alone.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

No one should be banned. Most certainly not those with whom I disagree ... as they so often bring the most challenge and enjoyment.

And yes, Phinn is correct, I do often visit the Interchange. After a thousand posts on matters sartorial, I have run out of things to say in the clothing forums.

But while no one should be banned ... people should adhere to the AAAC rules of conduct ... and the basic premise of what the Interchange is stated to be ... _"A place for ladies and gentlemen to sit back in a plush leather club chair, with drink and cigar in hand and pleasantly discuss the great issues of the day that are not about clothes. Although I personally can't think of a single issue that isn't all about the clothes!"_

While some -- I note Phinn's post above -- are able to present their disagreement within the realm of civility ... others have stopped doing so. 

The Interchange is no longer a shadow of what it promises to be. Over time the Interchange has suffered from a near perpetual loss of tone ... with ethics and fairness being checked at the portal upon entering. Obscenities and personal insults are left to stand. It has become a place where "anything goes."

Some take the attitude ... if you can't take the heat ... stay out of the kitchen. That may be necessary; while I love to debate ... I'm not willing to forgo the stated standards of the site. Frankly, if the site had no stated standards ... I wouldn't be here. 

So, is it too much to ask that the Interchange be what it is stated to be? 
If that is too much to ask ... then perhaps the powers that be should give thought its deletion ... or at least an accurate description of what it is ... or what it has become. 

*EDIT: For those who are infering that my OP is a quick draw reaction to a particular person or a particular post, I can say in all sincerity that I've been talking to Andy (via e-mail) about my concerns regarding the interchange for months. My first mention of it was more than a year ago. *


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

RSS said:


> *Please don't forget to ask your friends from the other fora to visit and sign. Most don't visit here anymore ... if they ever did. *​


Seems like the self-contained solution to the problem.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

As one who, from time to time, gets involved in the various pissing contests on the Interchange, yet generally dislikes that forum intensely, I would certainly never call for its abolishment. I don't know that it serves a useful purpose, perhaps it does, but even if not, so what. If you don't want it around, it's extremely easy to avoid (I can offer lessons for a mere $50 per hour, if you can't figure it out on your own). It seems to me that your reason to call for its abolishment is to remove temptation from your path that you might once again get sucked into its dreadful maw. I think it was either Oscar Wilde or 
God who once said that "temptation avoided is not temptation resisted".


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Is _a_ solution asking the moderators to police the Interchange a bit more? 
Would that result in an onerous burden to them?


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I once made a post about shoes in the Fashion forum and people made fun of them. I think that forum should be abolished too as my feelings were hurt and I still haven't recovered. :icon_smile_big:

Relax, it's an internet forum, things here or in real life seldom go the way we want them to at all times. I think the Interchange keeps the clothing forums clean for the most part. 

And where were all the Interchange naysayers when William Westmancott was personally attacked and run off the clothing forum? Or when Doc was attacked for lending his professional opinion on feet and used shoes? I guess that is ok when it happens because you (and I use you collectively, not to anyone specific) agree with it. Now something happens here and you( again nobody specifc) don't like it so you complain. The world would be a perfect place if everyone agreed with me all the time, but that's never going to happen.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

rip said:


> I think it was either Oscar Wilde or
> God who once said that "temptation avoided is not temptation resisted".


 Aren't they one and the same? Oscar was and continues to be correct ... and you have a point. Perhaps a clean break is what's needed. I won't deny having thought that to myself before.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

This forum is in a different section. If you dont want to see it, then dont use your left finger on the mouse. But dont try to superimpose your veiws on its existence because you dont like the topics.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

The Interchange is Grade A entertainment, much like that car wreck you can't help but stare at.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Sometimes it feels like I am at the Mad Hatter's tea party.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I think if a couple of our more argumentative sorts were banned it would be a fine place.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

jpeirpont said:


> I think if a couple of our more argumentative sorts were banned it would be a fine place.


I strongly dispute this claim......


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> I think if a couple of our more argumentative sorts were banned it would be a fine place.


This is a great thought, except for one thing. "Argumentative sorts" are usually defined as, "Those that disagree with me."


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> This is a great thought, except for one thing. "Argumentative sorts" are usually defined as, "Those that disagree with me."


Everyone's crazy but thee and me and you can't ban everyone - can you?

ic12337:


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> "Argumentative sorts" are usually defined as, "Those that disagree with me."


True. And different points of view are essential to any good forum.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

RSS,

I agree with your sentiments though I wouldn't yet call for a deletion of the Interchange. I don't mind the rough and tumble nature of the place, even when threatened with violence by a poster who complains to the mods when he is addressed by his Christian name, but it does seem that of late there is been an increase in bizzare posts and polls that pose silly questions. What next - will we be asked our opinion about the Illuminati or the Zionist Conspiracy or whether we prefer lunch or dinner? Perhaps the Interchange needs a more firm hand in the moderation department.

And for the record, I have communicated on quite friendly terms through e-mail and PMs with some of the people I have had the most heated exchanges with in the Interchange.

Karl


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

mpcsb said:


> Everyone's crazy but thee and me ...


Of course, I sometimes wonder about myself ... for example ... this thread. 

It's being referred to in PMs as my lynching. Not that I take that seriously. I am an architect after all ... and we are groomed for mud wrestling as a result of project juries. That still doesnt mean we are fond of low-brow fighting.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

JPierpont, once again, the website and all therein is the legal and intellectual property of Andy. It is not democracy, oligarchy or high school hallway to be blocked passage by a group of football jocks or Crips and Bloods. Andy has the right to change the entire website into a discussion of Kansas City Steakhouses and Brothels AT HIS PLEASURE. Calling for the banning of members is like the guy who wants to lead a lynch mob. Make sure you have people walking behind you before heading across the railroad tracks. Rope is cheap, everyone has a few feet of it.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

jpeirpont said:


> I think if a couple of our more argumentative sorts were banned it would be a fine place.


There is an 'ignore' feature included in the system for just this problem. The traditional way of indicating that you have put someone on your dead list is a reply of '*plonk*'.

The only annoying part is seeing replies people make to your 'argumentative sort'. It does ruin some threads for you.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kav said:


> Andy has the right to change the entire website into a discussion of Kansas City Steakhouses and Brothels AT HIS PLEASURE.


Kav - that is a surprisingly good suggestion!


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> This is a great thought, except for one thing. "Argumentative sorts" are usually defined as, "Those that disagree with me."


Maybe to some, but, there are some who hop around seeking out arguments, without them the place would be more enjoyable. I'm more of an observer there than a participantvin the interchange, but this is what I have observed as a long time member, who has seen it degrade. The forum was better before those sorts arrived.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Kav said:


> JPierpont, once again, the website and all therein is the legal and intellectual property of Andy. It is not democracy, oligarchy or high school hallway to be blocked passage by a group of football jocks or Crips and Bloods. Andy has the right to change the entire website into a discussion of Kansas City Steakhouses and Brothels AT HIS PLEASURE. Calling for the banning of members is like the guy who wants to lead a lynch mob. Make sure you have people walking behind you before heading across the railroad tracks. Rope is cheap, everyone has a few feet of it.


I didn't know that since it was Andy's site that I couldn't post my opinion. I think the site would be better without them, my opinion, and since I am not a moderator or Andy, it should be taken for what it is.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

radix023 said:


> There is an 'ignore' feature included in the system for just this problem. The traditional way of indicating that you have put someone on your dead list is a reply of '*plonk*'.
> 
> The only annoying part is seeing replies people make to your 'argumentative sort'. It does ruin some threads for you.


True but you can not ignore the usually negative route they've taken the thread, especially if you found it interesting.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

This thread is too controversial and paradoxical for my liking. The only thing to do is permanently delete the thread so no one can ever read it or post to it again. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

'those sorts' sounds like my one grandmother seeing people sitting up front in the bus all of a sudden.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I can't get those damn Hall & Oates songs out of my head. WTH?


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Kav said:


> Andy has the right to change the entire website into a discussion of Kansas City Steakhouses and Brothels AT HIS PLEASURE.


Know any good ones?:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Private eyes, they're watching you, missing your every move...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> I think if a couple of our more argumentative sorts were banned it would be a fine place.


I think if all the argumentative sorts were banned from the interchange, I fear I'd be here having a conversation with myself...and that might get boring(?)! (winks)


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

omairp said:


> This thread is too controversial and paradoxical for my liking. The only thing to do is permanently delete the thread so no one can ever read it or post to it again. Seems reasonable to me.


I think a better idea is for those who want the Interchange deleted is for them to ask Andy to remove their privileges of viewing the Interchange. This way, they won't be bothered by all that offends them and it also allows those who are unoffended to continue veiwing and posting. Sounds fair, no?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*No!!!*

Gentlemen,

I disagree. This forum allows us to see all of our faults, including mine, which is Duke basketball!
But, we have had some intelligent, dumb talks here that I have enjoyed.
Let is be, there are 90% of all the AAF that come here anyway.

Nice day jerks!
LOL


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

watching you watching you watching you...


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

RJman said:


> watching you watching you watching you...


 And the only thing worse than being watched is not being watched. Well, I suppose it's talked about and not talked about ... but you know what I mean.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Kav said:


> 'those sorts' sounds like my one grandmother seeing people sitting up front in the bus all of a sudden.


Sorry your grandmother was that sort of a person.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

omairp said:


> This thread is too controversial and paradoxical for my liking. The only thing to do is permanently delete the thread so no one can ever read it or post to it again. Seems reasonable to me.


And ban everyone who has posted in it.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

She was the white yin to your black yang, her jim crow prejudices mirror to your crow jim. Want to go for two out of three?


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Kav said:


> She was the white yin to your black yang, her jim crow prejudices mirror to your crow jim. Want to go for two out of three?


I sit all over the bus, even with your grandma, maybe sometimes in sympathetic accord. Two out of three? Gwon so.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

_The wheels on the bus go 'round and 'round..._


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

... watching you. Get this thing outta my head!


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I think abolishing the interchange is ridicoulous personally. We're (supposed to be) grown men, not a bunch of nancies. I say suk it up.

mrr


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

MrRogers said:


> I think abolishing the interchange is ridicoulous personally. We're (supposed to be) grown men, not a bunch of nancies. I say suk it up.
> 
> mrr


 Uh, yes, Mr. Rogers. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> _The wheels on the bus go 'round and 'round..._


I'm reporting this post, in hopes you get banned. Black wheels on the bottom on the bus going round and round. Are you suggestin we ride strapped to the bottom of the bus or that we carry buses full of whites?


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> I'm reporting this post, in hopes you get banned. Black wheels on the bottom on the bus going round and round. Are you suggestin we ride strapped to the bottom of the bus or that we carry buses full of whites?


Or, worse yet, the tires could be white-walls.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

MrRogers said:


> I think abolishing the interchange is ridicoulous personally. We're (supposed to be) grown men, not a bunch of nancies. I say suk it up.
> 
> mrr


Dang right! Wait, I'm a grown woman. But I'm no nancy. I think I'll go drink something straight up right now.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> I'm reporting this post, in hopes you get banned. Black wheels on the bottom on the bus going round and round. Are you suggestin we ride strapped to the bottom of the bus or that we carry buses full of whites?


Fascist!


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Fascist!


"_The wheels on the bus go 'round and 'round..."_

_to_

"I'm reporting this post, in hopes you get banned. Black wheels on the bottom on the bus going round and round. Are you suggestin we ride strapped to the bottom of the bus or that we carry buses full of whites?"

Are you kidding me? Seriously? This is a leap across the Grand Canyon--from a common kindergarten song to racism?


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Phinn said:


> Or, worse yet, the tires could be white-walls.


I will not tolerate any intergration.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

SpookyTurtle said:


> I once made a post about shoes in the Fashion forum and people made fun of them. I think that forum should be abolished too as my feelings were hurt and I still haven't recovered. :icon_smile_big:


Dude...they were ugly arse shoes!ic12337:


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

VS said:


> Dang right! Wait, I'm a grown woman. But I'm no nancy. I think I'll go drink something straight up right now.


Sounds more like a Kitty, than a Nancy to me too..
Kitty Dukakis, that is.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> Dude...they were ugly arse shoes!ic12337:


True!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

this thread (and some of the responses) makes me laugh...honestly if it werent for the interchange I probably would rarely visit AAAC anymore...the Fashion forum has become too much of a drag with dudes complaining about how they're offended when they see somebody wearing jeans and how the world is going to hell because guys dont part their hair the proper way anymore or whatever...I'm thouroghly convinced that half of those guys need to get high and the other half needs to get laid...

...and the trad forum...dont even get me started...

...the interchange is a good place for all of us villiage idiots to congregate without worrying if the fact that we arent wearing a tie will send somebody into cardiac arrest...


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> this thread (and some of the responses) makes me laugh...honestly if it werent for the interchange I probably would rarely visit AAAC anymore...the Fashion forum has become too much of a drag with dudes complaining about how they're offended when they see somebody wearing jeans and how the world is going to hell because guys dont part their hair the proper way anymore or whatever...I'm thouroghly convinced that *half of those guys need to get high and the other half needs to get laid...*
> 
> ...and the trad forum...dont even get me started...
> 
> ...the interchange is a good place for all of us villiage idiots to congregate without worrying if the fact that we arent wearing a tie will send somebody into cardiac arrest...


I'm game for a little of both you supply the mami's I'll supply the purp or/and bourbon.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> I'm game for a little of both you supply the mami's I'll supply the purp or/and bourbon.


lol...sounds like we got a party on our hands...


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> the interchange is a good place for all of us villiage idiots to congregate without worrying if the fact that we arent wearing a tie will send somebody into cardiac arrest


Once I recover from my heart attack, I'm going to start a poll about getting you banned. :icon_smile:


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

So it comes down to something you cannot control and do not agree with so it must be banned for the better good of the whole?


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

obiwan said:


> So it comes down to something you cannot control and do not agree with so it must be banned for the better good of the whole?


Finally, someone understands!:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*What about me?????*



SpookyTurtle said:


> Finally, someone understands!:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


Uh, isn't someone forgetting to blame me in all of this????????

Have I lost my street cred already?
I do need to attend a party, I have the perfect velvet jacket and pink pocket square for festive events!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Capt Ron said:


> Uh, isn't someone forgetting to blame me in all of this????????
> 
> Have I lost my street cred already?
> I do need to attend a party, I have the perfect velvet jacket and pink pocket square for festive events!


Pink pocket square....hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> Uh, isn't someone forgetting to blame me in all of this????????


No worries CR, I think RSS had someone else in his sights for banning or blaming the demise of the Interchange on. Who that could be though, I have no idea. :devil:


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> Uh, isn't someone forgetting to blame me in all of this????????
> 
> Have I lost my street cred already?
> I do need to attend a party, I have the perfect velvet jacket and pink pocket square for festive events!


That velvet jacket is nice. Are you wearing it with a formal shirt? And what did you end up getting for pants, I forget now?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> No worries CR, I think RSS had someone else in his sights for banning or blaming the demise of the Interchange on. Who that could be though, I have no idea. :devil:


It's obvious to anyone with half-a-brain this whole thread is one big personal attack against one of our more outspoken members who's countless posts tends to get people riled up and never is afraid to speak his mind on any hot button subject, and is quite often misunderstood and stereotyped... Howard. :icon_smile_big:

RSS... if the interchange is deleted, where will Howard go? This is like home to him. You wouldn't make a man homeless... would you? :icon_pale:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Actually I think the interchange has more legitimacy than the fashion forum in that it doesn't pretend to be something it isn't. It is what it is.

Some of the venom I saw spewed on the fashion forum was disgusting. The so-called "gentlemen" of the forum referring to women as sluts and ho's, the constant denigrating of anyone who didn't dress to some arcane rule, and even wishing for the deaths of persons who dared go to the supermarket on Saturday morning in shorts and tee shirts. The snobbery and elitism displayed by too many caused me to question why anyone would want to emulate those folks. I participate in a couple of biker forums that display more common courtesy to their fellow man than this "gentlemen's" fashion forum.

But like I said, the interchange is what it is so I say have at it. At least it is honest.

Cruiser


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Gabba,

Since you insist on reminding me of the 1989 World Series, I thought you might find this interesting. Although an avid Giants fan, nonetheless, given that this was the only World Series ever interupted, and almost canceled, because of an earthquake, I figured this would have some historical value someday.

*"The series was the most one-sided contest in the history of the World Series. Oakland led for all but two innings of the four-game sweep, and San Francisco never had the lead."*

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

omairp said:


> It's obvious to anyone with half-a-brain this whole thread is one big personal attack against one of our more outspoken members who's countless posts tends to get people riled up and never is afraid to speak his mind on any hot button subject, and is quite often misunderstood and stereotyped... Howard. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> RSS... if the interchange is deleted, where will Howard go? This is like home to him. You wouldn't make a man homeless... would you? :icon_pale:


:aportnoy:

Save Howa! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

omairp said:


> It's obvious to anyone with half-a-brain this whole thread is one big personal attack against one of our more outspoken members who's countless posts tends to get people riled up and never is afraid to speak his mind on any hot button subject, and is quite often misunderstood and stereotyped... Howard. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> RSS... if the interchange is deleted, where will Howard go? This is like home to him. You wouldn't make a man homeless... would you? :icon_pale:


Actually I wouldn't care if it was deleted,I would have 1 less forum to go to.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> :aportnoy:
> 
> Save Howa! :icon_smile_big:


Don't save me,let me drown.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

whomewhat said:


> Gabba,
> 
> Since you insist on reminding me of the 1989 World Series, I thought you might find this interesting. Although an avid Giants fan, nonetheless, given that this was the only World Series ever interupted, and almost canceled, because of an earthquake, I figured this would have some historical value someday.
> 
> ...


very cool...I have the 89 world series official jersey patch...it's funny, I was just at the mall earlier today and I bought some orange sneakers to wear to the SF LA series comming up in july (I love to go to any game where Dodger fans will be inattendance, it always promises to be a good time)...aaah the good old days, back when the bay area teams mattered...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Actually I think the interchange has more legitimacy than the fashion forum in that it doesn't pretend to be something it isn't. It is what it is.
> 
> Some of the venom I saw spewed on the fashion forum was disgusting. The so-called "gentlemen" of the forum referring to women as sluts and ho's, the constant denigrating of anyone who didn't dress to some arcane rule, and even wishing for the deaths of persons who dared go to the supermarket on Saturday morning in shorts and tee shirts. The snobbery and elitism displayed by too many caused me to question why anyone would want to emulate those folks. I participate in a couple of biker forums that display more common courtesy to their fellow man than this "gentlemen's" fashion forum.
> 
> ...


Couldnt've said it better myself...at least the mudslinging here isnt done under the guise of being a "gentleman"...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

"Daddy, your home from Peru"- Bugs Bunny. I thought Cruiser rolled up sleeping bag to sissy bar and left us?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Some of the venom I saw spewed on the fashion forum was disgusting. The so-called "gentlemen" of the forum referring to women as sluts and ho's, the constant denigrating of anyone who didn't dress to some arcane rule, and even wishing for the deaths of persons who dared go to the supermarket on Saturday morning in shorts and tee shirts. The snobbery and elitism displayed by too many caused me to question why anyone would want to emulate those folks. I participate in a couple of biker forums that display more common courtesy to their fellow man than this "gentlemen's" fashion forum.
> Cruiser


Ah, I think that's unfair. The forum is like a machine designed for a specific purpose: you get out of it what you put in. Garbage in, garbage out and all that. Use it what it's there for.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Having clicked the wrong link, I ended up here.

1] I can't believe this thread exists.
2] I can't believe I read the whole thing.
3] I can't believe that no other moderator stumbled on it before me. Some probably did but figured the rest of us should suffer through it, too.

RSS: Here's your answer:
Are you trying to commit suicide-by-moderator? If the Interchange didn't exist, where would we have been able to send you?



KenR said:


> Is _a_ solution asking the moderators to police the Interchange a bit more?
> Would that result in an onerous burden to them?


We'll all take a vote and I'll get back to you. If you're a bettin' kind of guy, put your money on an "8 to 0/Yes It Would" result.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

RSS said:


> *Petition for Deletion of the Interchange*​
> *I hereby petition Andy to delete the Interchange from this website. Posts and threads as contained herein do not belong on a sartorial website. *
> 
> *To say that the Interchange is necessary as a place to put posts/threads that do not belong in other fora is simply not good enough reason to keep this disgusting display of prejudice, bigotry and hatred. *
> ...


Interesting idea, perhaps from a Christian, or other moralistic point of view.

Speaking as a pragmatist, however, I am glad the Interchange exists. Every forum I've seen that didn't have a place like this ended up getting infected by toxins best drained and disposed of elsewhere.

To draw on an analogy by another poster, this is indeed the garbage can of AAAC. But would you ever dare design a house without room for at least one of those?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Concordia said:


> But would you ever dare design a house without room for at least one of those?


 Actually we started with that deficient design. After a couple of years of carrying the garbage out to the street .... :idea:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Kav;702780I thought Cruiser rolled up sleeping bag to sissy bar and left us?[/quote said:


> Just the snobby fashion forum. I had to do a TV interview today and wore a suit and tie. Even stuck a pocket square in my pocket; however, I still couldn't wait to get back home and put on my jeans and sneakers. I guess this forum is more suited to me.
> 
> You said that you weren't following me around, yet here you are again commenting about me. What was it you called me; a "thin skinned leatherneck squid"? I actually got a laugh out of the leatherneck squid part. But thin skinned? Hardly.
> 
> Cruiser


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Cruiser, you took a longtime poster's comment and made a war out of it. You never bothered to think if it was in jest, a poorly worded post we are all subject to make or even if the world needed another self proclaimed Madhi of the mediocre to save all the other unwashed masses. Congratulations. Your tits for tat effort saw that poster retire from active participation on the forum.But not me sweatheart. Not me.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Actually we started with that deficient design. After a couple of years of carrying the garbage out to the street .... :idea:


Thanks for reminding me that the fabled "good old days" were not always so.

Not sure I want to be a gentle man here. Didn't they duel with pistols? So we actually have it better here. If were brave enough we may come back.

I never like to get too rough and tumble, but somethings seem to get my goat.

By the way, I'm ready for another lemon pie in my face.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Did you want the lemons squeezed, or just dropped on the graham cracker crust and the egg white merangue put on top?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Howard said:


> Don't save me,let me drown.


Howard, you're starting to worry me. Does your job coach know you're talking like that?



Kav said:


> "Daddy, your home from Peru"- Bugs Bunny. I thought Cruiser rolled up sleeping bag to sissy bar and left us?


I hadn't seen a Cruiser argument in so long, I thought he got banned.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Omairp, not to worry. Howard cannot drown, his head enjoys a natural buoyancy from multiple air spaces.With his pathmark reflective safety vest either the harbour patrol will effect an immediate rescue or anchor him on the Hudson river as a aid to navigation for the tugboat captains. They will toot their whistles as they pass like characters from a Thomas the Train episode as the faded melodies of a Gershwin tune are heard ashore sung by Robin Williams in THE FISHER KING. Say goodnight Dan. Goodnight dan.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

*Goodbye Interchange*

I agree with the OP wholeheartedly. Rude, insulting and frankly bigoted views are routinely posted on the Interchange. Personal insults it seems are allowed by the Moderators, as protestations to them result in a slap on the wrist for the protestor. This is puzzling as often the rules of Ask Andy are openly violated on the Interchange but the violators get away with it with the blessing of the Moderators.

That's would be fine if the rules were changed but last time I checked it was against AAAC rules to trade personal insults and post personal insults to people's Private Message Inbox as happened to me.

I cannot understand why AAAC brought the Interchange in on a site dedicated to Sartorial matters , on which it does a great job.

I don't know whether people have left AAAC or not due to the Interchange but I nearly did. Not because of the man who insulted me, that is neither here nor there. Rather because a Moderator openly supported him.

I still am teetering on the edge of leaving and devoting my time to SF instead ( I haven't time to do both). Ah well, as some on the Interchange would say " Why don't you go then? Good riddance!"


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> No worries CR, I think RSS had someone else in his sights for banning or blaming the demise of the Interchange on. Who that could be though, I have no idea. :devil:


Ah, Wayfarer you are getting all self aware at last :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> Howard, you're starting to worry me. Does your job coach know you're talking like that?


What does my job coach have to do with this discussion?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Kav said:


> Cruiser, you took a longtime poster's comment and made a war out of it. You never bothered to think if it was in jest


If the poster was making his comment in "jest", he certainly had plenty of opportunities to say so. Instead he kept silent while others defended his ridiculous comments. And despite the fact that some others also expressed outrage at his comments, I was the one who drew return fire for doing so.

Besides, this longtime poster had already drawn some fire from others in another thread for saying that his fine clothes made him "superior" to those around him. I was not the only person that was offended by his elitist attitude toward others. Being a longtime poster, just like wearing nice clothes, does not give a person character. By the same token, wearing jeans and sneakers is not an indication of a lack of character in a person. For whatever reason, some just don't get that.

So you can blather on about this tit for tat stuff all you want, but it's a two way street. I'm not the type to just stand idly by while others pile on me without responding in turn. By your logic, once I express an opinion I'm supposed to just sit back and take the nastiness directed at me. I don't think so. So if that is tit for tat, so be it; but since I don't post in that forum anymore it's a moot point. At least over there it is.

Cruiser


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Howard, we are just messing with your head. If you're ever truly offended just assume your assailant is a mid life crisis, balding and out of work out of work security guard living with his grandmother who got bored replying to the sex ads on Craigslist. We will all gladly sign an online endorsment of your social skills to your supervisor and demand your immediate promotion and raise. Thats a promise.Now remember, if you find any children left behind in the cart seat they go to the manager's office, not the gerbers shelf on aisle # 5.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Are you trying to commit suicide-by-moderator?


Alex, as for suicide-by-moderator ... I think you need not worry ... there is a lynching in the talk. 

Of course, given our few exchanges via PM, I do understand your take on the Interchange as a rough and tumble place that one need not visit if one takes offense. I understand that you don't cotton -- albeit a beautifully woven cotton I'm sure -- to my idea. I also know that Andy's opinion about the Interchange runs counter to mine. I've communicated - off and on for over a year -- with him about this matter. 

When taking into consideration the frequent off-topics and the extreme responses to be found on this particular forum &#8230; I didn't see my petition as being overly inflammatory. As a review of my PMs with friends would show &#8230; I never expected said petition to be taken all that seriously &#8230; as some seem to have done. 

I do realize that since its inception the Interchange has always been the place to discuss topics that don't belong on the other exchanges. This was more my way of drawing attention to this particular forum having moved further and further away from the AAAC stated intent&#8230;*A place for ladies and gentlemen to sit back in a plush leather club chair, with drink and cigar in hand and pleasantly discuss the great issues of the day that are not about clothes. Although I personally can't think of a single issue that isn't all about the clothes! *

I will always recall the days when the Fashion Forum was the only forum &#8230; and a poster in a popular thread mentioned the style of Zell Miller - might even have been yours truly -- and a "brawl" ensued. Suddenly Melinda was busy to task editing every other post in order to ensure civility. Of course, those where the days when Melinda and Andy would personally edit posts having crossed the line into ad hominem attack and/or obscenities. 

Given the average response in this thread &#8230; I think that most really like the Interchange the way it is. And if moderation seeking adherence to the rules of conduct would be overly burdensome - and I understand how that could indeed be - or is considered to be undesirable &#8230; the Interchange will never be as the official AAAC description. Perhaps the description might be changed. My suggestion is as follows: *A place to pull off your coat and gloves and fight with bare fists, where ethics and civility can be tossed to the wind and a rotten tomato or two hurled in your direction. *


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Now I'm starting to see the problem with the interchange, to many sl0bs.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Concordia said:


> To draw on an analogy by another poster, this is indeed the garbage can of AAAC. But would you ever dare design a house without room for at least one of those?


As an architect, I must admit, I would not. These days I even include recycling! There seems to be plenty of that here as well. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Let's not disparage pie throwing so openly. A solid hit takes a careful aim for a projectile that is difficult to control.

I read once that Fatty Arbuckle was esteemed for being able to consistently hit a target at 10 feet with either hand. (Can you imagine how messy and costly a retake would have been? In those days, it was an economical talent.)


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Let's not disparage pie throwing so openly. A solid hit takes a careful aim for a projectile that is difficult to control.


FYI: For the next OP -- and hopefully a thread to follow -- I have elected to change pie to rotten tomato. Please see _*A Call for Suggestions: New Interchange Banner Needed. *_

EDIT: Although I think I made that change above prior to your post.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sigh. No one respects the old American traditions any more. (Stomps off in a huff to avoid abusing doggie.)


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I guess if JPIERPONT mentions ***** enough times nobody will notice he is one.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

RSS's point about AAAC rules and the Interchange is on the nail. This is my main problem with it. I didn't expect to find the level of personal attacks on there that I did, having read the rules of AAAC, nor did I expect a Moderator to defend said behaviour.

I don't really care if the Interchange stays or goes - after all one can ignore it and by the looks of the numbers viewing it at any one time most of us do. However I do care that new members are misled.

Please lets see a change in AAAC rules especially regarding the Interchange - perhaps " The Interchange, a place for an exchange of views where anything goes".

It won't really affect me in the future anyway because I do not intend to take part in the Interchange again, not because I am a wimp, but because it is not what I joined AAAC for.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Kav said:


> I guess if JPIERPONT mentions ***** enough times nobody will notice he is one.


The only time sl0b and I should be mentioned together is when I'm with one of your women.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Is there a full moon this week or what?


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Laxplayer said:


> _The wheels on the bus go 'round and 'round..._


And there I was thinking all you meant was ... same old thing ... over and over ... over and over ... over and over ...

My abilities at interpreting symbolism must be waning.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round,
I really love to watch them roll,
No longer riding on the merry-go-round,
I just had to let it go

 John Lennon


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

In your wildest wet dreams maybe.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Let's not disparage pie throwing so openly.


A closet _Entartiste_, perhaps? :devil:

https://translate.google.com/transl...t=result&prev=/search?q=entartiste&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

_The horror! The horror! ... Exterminate all the brutes!_


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Besides, this longtime poster had already drawn some fire from others in another thread for saying that his fine clothes made him "superior" to those around him. I was not the only person that was offended by his elitist attitude toward others. Being a longtime poster, just like wearing nice clothes, does not give a person character. By the same token, wearing jeans and sneakers is not an indication of a lack of character in a person. For whatever reason, some just don't get that.
> 
> So you can blather on about this tit for tat stuff all you want, but it's a two way street. I'm not the type to just stand idly by while others pile on me without responding in turn. By your logic, once I express an opinion I'm supposed to just sit back and take the nastiness directed at me. I don't think so. So if that is tit for tat, so be it; but since I don't post in that forum anymore it's a moot point. At least over there it is.
> 
> Cruiser


:thumbs-up: a big +1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> If the poster was making his comment in "jest", he certainly had plenty of opportunities to say so. Instead he kept silent while others defended his ridiculous comments. And despite the fact that some others also expressed outrage at his comments, I was the one who drew return fire for doing so.
> 
> Besides, this longtime poster had already drawn some fire from others in another thread for saying that his fine clothes made him "superior" to those around him. I was not the only person that was offended by his elitist attitude toward others. Being a longtime poster, just like wearing nice clothes, does not give a person character. By the same token, wearing jeans and sneakers is not an indication of a lack of character in a person. For whatever reason, some just don't get that.
> 
> ...


Well, even though I don't agree with the "longtime poster" about some of the S L O B issues, this is a site that has lost many of its best posters, and to see one of the last erudite ones leave because his wife was called some nasty names is too bad.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

iammatt said:


> Well, even though I don't agree with the "longtime poster" about some of the S L O B issues, this is a site that has lost many of its best posters, and to see one of the last erudite ones leave because his wife was called some nasty names is too bad.


I didnt dislike the guy (hell I didnt even know him)...but what's fair is fair...he was dead wrong, and if he couldnt handle the name calling, then he shouldnt have done it himself...


----------



## jcriswel (Sep 16, 2006)

*Matters beyond just clothes...*

I'm ambivalent about this issue. Some of the threads that come up are interesting and I think members of the fora should have the opportunity to contribute their opinions to these threads. I regret that there are a few in the community who take the opportunity to display some bad behavior. I will not mention any names, but I think we all know who I'm referring to. Unfortunately, the Interchange gives these gentlemen, and I use that word loosely, an opportunity to display some of the most obnoxious online behavior I have seen. I think it's just a few members who are ruining the Interchange. If they would just clean up their act, the Interchange would remain a stimulating forum for those who wish to participate. I really don't like to read about forum members inviting each other to go outside to settle their differences. I also do not like being badgered by a forum member on basic logic that we all learned in college in Philosophy 101. Give me a break. Unfortunately, we have some attack dogs who lurk in this realm waiting for an opportunity to satisfy whatever turns them on. If we could just shut that down, this would be a great place to discuss matters that go beyond just clothes.

jcriswel


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I didnt dislike the guy (hell I didnt even know him)...but what's fair is fair...he was dead wrong, and if he couldnt handle the name calling, then he shouldnt have done it himself...


Well, there is a difference between calling unnamed women names and calling somebody's wife names. I don't remember the exchange that well, but the basics remain pretty clear.

Anyway, these really are not my fights, I just think it is sad when something starts to go downhill.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

iammatt said:


> Well, there is a difference between calling unnamed women names and calling somebody's wife names. I don't remember the exchange that well, but the basics remain pretty clear.


True...but I (and I'm sure I wasnt the only one) took his mudslinging quite personally...I dunno...maybe I'm just being overly sensitive...but when somebody starts calling me names and saying that he's better than me just because I dont choose to wear a suit to the grocery store on saturday morning...then I have a problem with that...



> I just think it is sad when something starts to go downhill.


agreed...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jcriswel said:


> I also do not like being badgered by a forum member on basic logic that we all learned in college in Philosophy 101. Give me a break.


So an honest question here jcriswel. Your preference would be that when discussions on topics occur, claims should be accepted without support and faulty rhetoric should stand unchallenged? We should basically just accept whatever someone has to say no matter how wrong it is?

I am seriously interested in your answer.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

While you guys fight the Lizard People continue to run the world.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

iammatt said:


> Well, there is a difference between calling unnamed women names and calling somebody's wife names.


I don't even agree with calling "unnamed women" nasty names, but beyond that I agree with you. Can I assume that you felt the same when my daughter was called a tramp?

Cruiser


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

^^^ Round and round and round. Sort of like viral outbreaks, keeps coming back.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

yachtie said:


> ^^^ Round and round and round. Sort of like viral outbreaks, keeps coming back.


Nah. I don't think I would compare you to a viral outbreak. Maybe a mild case of the sniffles---

Cruiser


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Nah. I don't think I would compare you to a viral outbreak. Maybe a mild case of the sniffles---
> 
> Cruiser


I'm touched. Where's the hanky?


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

iammatt said:


> Well, even though I don't agree with the "longtime poster" about some of the S L O B issues, this is a site that has lost many of its best posters, and to see one of the last erudite ones leave because his wife was called some nasty names is too bad.


Especially considering those who were responsible for his exit are considerably inferior posters.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

^^^cute...real cute...^^^


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't post on the interchange really. I have maybe once or twice. All this animosity is astounding coming from the same people who post in the clothing fora. I didn't really read this thread, but it appears that someone's wife was called something bad. That is against the rules here and should be dealt with accordingly. Also, please realise, it's just a person on the internet and while I'm sure you want to lay that SOD flat for saying that about your wife, it's still just some IP address on the internet.

I agree with the sentiments of many, a few bad apples rot the whole place. It can be fixed I'm sure. Everyone just needs to relax a bit. If someone happens to be more open minded or abrasive than you, well don't discredit them. Maybe it's their age, maybe it's the way they were brought up, we're not in the victorian era after all - everyone is unique and as long as things are kept for the most part respectful the interchange should stay.

Also, politics don't belong anywhere here, not in the interchange not clothing, nowhere. Period.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Not even lolcats can save this thread. srsly.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> While you guys fight the Lizard People continue to run the world.


Thats what the Illuminati want you to think!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

yachtie said:


> I'm touched. Where's the hanky?


That's "pocket square" to you, buddy! (winks)


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Mr. Golem said:


> I didn't really read this thread, but it appears that someone's wife was called something bad. That is against the rules here and should be dealt with accordingly.


Actually I don't believe the man's wife was called anything. The question that was posed was along the lines of how would he feel IF his wife were to be called this or that, and it was suggested that if it would make him angry or feel bad then perhaps he should re-think his name calling of others.

But if there was a post that I missed calling someone's wife a name, no matter who it was, then I will agree that it should not be tolerated.

Cruiser


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

MichaelS said:


> Thats what the Illuminati want you to think!


Ahh. _Somebody_ gets it.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> Not even lolcats can save this thread. srsly.


That's what the Illuminati want you to think.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> Howard, we are just messing with your head. If you're ever truly offended just assume your assailant is a mid life crisis, balding and out of work out of work security guard living with his grandmother who got bored replying to the sex ads on Craigslist. We will all gladly sign an online endorsment of your social skills to your supervisor and demand your immediate promotion and raise. Thats a promise.Now remember, if you find any children left behind in the cart seat they go to the manager's office, not the gerbers shelf on aisle # 5.


The Gerber baby food is not Aisle 5,I'm going to have to check tomorrow and get back to you on that one Kav.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

When I first found AAAC - I read the main fashion board for a long time before I dared to make my first post. It seemed to be a board of well bred gentleman, full of sartorial knowledge far beyond my own. I ordered Andy's encyclopedia and conversed a few times with Mr. Gilchrest himself, which further strengthened my feeling that AAAC was an upscale meeting place full of classy participants.

Then I found "The Interchange", and I began to see the truth behind some posters here. Some of the same people that I had previously considered refined - showed themselves to be buffoons in this forum. This has actually been very helpful to me, I have begun to see who here are the truly cultured individuals that I can learn from, and who are people that are betted added to my ignore list.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Is there a full moon this week or what?


No but a cresent moon.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

The comment parsed below was made in reference to my comment, "Please feel free to say anything you wish."


Phinn said:


> Forgive me if I am misinterpreting your tone, but when this sentiment is combined with your wish to eliminate not only certain kinds of comments but the forum for them altogether, your attitude of being the one to grant permission to others to speak their minds strikes me as exceedingly haughty, as though you own the place, or are even a moderator, which I gather you are not.


Given the official rules of AAAC ... which one might assume to apply to the interchange ... but which are almost completely ignored in plain sight of the moderators ... I'd have thought that the irony of my comment would be obvious. It certainly was not intended to imply that I am one to grant permission.

For the record, I have neither financial interest in AAAC nor am I a moderator.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> I'd have thought that the irony of my comment would be obvious. It certainly was not intended to imply that I am one to grant permission.


Ah. One need never apologize for irony. Forgive my o'er hasty assumption.

In any event, this thread has since taken several turns down the road to the surreal, and I am only interested in it as a kind of sociological experiment and/or cultural artifact in our modern theater of the absurd.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

If there is one rule that maybe should apply it would be no name calling. 

One time I called the Democrats Dumocrats, which, some people complained about, so I tempered my thoughts, because they were right. Name calling is childish.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Howard said:


> Maybe that forum should be anywhere else besides here.No one has been in it for over a month and they ignore my posts.


Sometimes wisdom comes slooooooooowly.


----------



## connoisseurbeachcomber (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok everyone, time out, "... sit back in a plush leather club chair, with drink and cigar in hand and pleasantly discuss the great issues of the day that are not about clothes. Although I personally can't think of a single issue that isn't all about the clothes!" and click this link . Personally, I think that nothing should be changed about Interchange, it is what it is, a reflection of individual truths.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think the Interchange should be kept so that we can communicate about whatever comes to mind.


----------

